# In the garden



## Dido (Apr 15, 2013)

Spring has now started for sure


----------



## Dido (Apr 15, 2013)

Cyps in pots already started


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2013)

Enough to warm one's heart!


----------



## abax (Apr 16, 2013)

Ain't it grand???? We have lots of spring flowers blooming and it looks
and smells soooooo gooooood.


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 16, 2013)

Spring bulb flowers! Btw what is photo #6 (pink 6-petaled flowers)?


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 16, 2013)

Very nice Christopher.
I love the Corydalis!! Also what is the plant above the cyp picture?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 16, 2013)

Very nice! Is the 3rd picture snowdrops? 

We had a recent hail and snowstorm and my tulips, daffodils, and crocuses got shredded. Nothing had bloomed yet except for the crocuses.


----------



## Dido (Apr 16, 2013)

jjkOC said:


> Spring bulb flowers! Btw what is photo #6 (pink 6-petaled flowers)?



Nr 6 in the first post it is tulips, my earliest kind, and offspring of it. 
The right one is the mother, the others are seedlings out of 2 bulbs some years ago.


----------



## Dido (Apr 16, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Very nice! Is the 3rd picture snowdrops?
> 
> We had a recent hail and snowstorm and my tulips, daffodils, and crocuses got shredded. Nothing had bloomed yet except for the crocuses.



Ys it is a snowdrop, but very light and nearly now marking, grown from seed of the others


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Dido, are these T. clusiana? Do they come naturalize well? Thanks!




Dido said:


> Nr 6 in the first post it is tulips, my earliest kind, and offspring of it.
> The right one is the mother, the others are seedlings out of 2 bulbs some years ago.


----------



## Dido (Apr 17, 2013)

jjkOC said:


> Hi Dido, are these T. clusiana? Do they come naturalize well? Thanks!



Have them for so long time, have to ask my cousine as I got them from here, they are the earliest, and dont cross with other kinds, and they are seed stable, only changes in color as you can see, so I have the feeling it is a species.


----------



## Dido (May 2, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dido (May 2, 2013)




----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## likespaphs (May 2, 2013)

nice!


----------



## Heather (May 2, 2013)

Ahhh, spring has sprung!


----------



## Erythrone (May 2, 2013)

Beautiful....

What is the name of the magnolia?


----------



## Erythrone (May 2, 2013)

Dido said:


> Spring has now started for sure



What is the name of the blue primrose?


----------



## Erythrone (May 2, 2013)

Dido said:


>



.... and .... what is the name of this marvelous Corydalis?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2013)

I love Spring!!! :clap:


----------



## Dido (May 3, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Beautiful....
> 
> What is the name of the magnolia?



Magnolia stellata


----------



## Dido (May 3, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> .... and .... what is the name of this marvelous Corydalis?



I bought 3 as this kind, 
the other is more beautiful but I forget to take a pic. 

Corydalis calcicola var. szechuanica


----------



## Susie11 (May 3, 2013)

I love snowdrops. How lucky you are to have a garden.


----------



## Erythrone (May 3, 2013)

Dido said:


> I bought 3 as this kind,
> the other is more beautiful but I forget to take a pic.
> 
> Corydalis calcicola var. szechuanica[/QUO
> ...


----------



## Dido (May 17, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dido (May 17, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Erythrone (May 17, 2013)

Very nice Trilliums!!!

Can you tell me the name of the red flowering shrub?


----------



## Dido (May 17, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Very nice Trilliums!!!
> 
> Can you tell me the name of the red flowering shrub?



I have some more trilliums comming

the shrub should be Chaenomeles superba I think but no idea which kind, I have 3 different colort of this kind, you get them in a lot of variation here


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2013)

Wonderful Trilliums!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 20, 2013)

Love those trilliums!!!


----------



## Dido (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Dido (May 27, 2013)




----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2013)

I love gardens.


----------



## Erythrone (May 28, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> I love gardens.




Not me... I hate gardens ..... (OK, OK, I am just kidding... I am in love with gardens... I live for plants!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Not me... I hate gardens ..... (OK, OK, I am just kidding... I am in love with gardens... I live for plants!!!!


 I knew that!!!


----------



## biothanasis (May 31, 2013)

Wonderful!!!

What is the plant with the 3 leaves? in between the 2 rose pics (second from the end)?


----------



## Dido (May 31, 2013)

its a trillium not sure which one, but the last is not a rose it it tulip icecream


----------



## biothanasis (May 31, 2013)

Dido said:


> its a trillium not sure which one, but the last is not a rose it it tulip icecream



thanks and indeed, the last one is a tulip. 
I just looked at the leaves now that you mentioned it.


----------



## Dido (Jul 25, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dido (Jul 25, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dido (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Dido (Jul 25, 2013)

this is one of my favorite tulip but it blooms really late in the year 
and it dont flowers every year...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 25, 2013)

Gorgeous blooms!!!

What is the name of this rose



Dido said:


>


----------



## Dido (Jul 25, 2013)

will try to find it out it is a pot rose and I got it as a gift 3 years back, 
I know where they bought it will ask the seller if he remembers


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 25, 2013)

Loving those peonies!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2013)

Beautiful flowers!


----------



## Dido (Sep 13, 2013)

still some pics here























´





















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

